# Military ID Card Pics



## Craignum2 (16 Jan 2005)

So I got my picture taken for my military ID card, and by the time it developed I realized I looked like hell. My berret flattened my hair beyond repair, glasses weren't straight, crooked smile, and I don't think the picture was taken when I was ready because I wasn't even looking like I was ready. And what am I going to do, say "Cpl., could I get another photo? I'm not sure I look good enough." Hehehe, I could just imagine what he'd say.

Nothin' like a good photo for a laugh.

Anyways, anybody else got any ID photo mishaps?


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Jan 2005)

The Aussie IDs are all digital, as I suppose by now, so are the CF's.

So, ya sit down, (with the proper forms of course ( Unit raised) and they take your pic, you sign on the line with an electronic pencil on a pad, and 2 minutes later you get your card. Sometimes they even show ya the picture, and if its bad, its just the matter of another quick pic. Plus 2 yrs after i got my last card, it was so worn, I went back for a re-sit. My pic was still on the hard drive, so it just spat out the same pic from 2 yrs ago. In and out in uder 5 minutes.

Same with dog tags, you go to the QM, they pop 'em in a machine, and 2 minutes later (or less) you got them.

No waiting for weeks. Each Area QM has its own ID card computer, and electric dog tag embosser. 

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## MikeM (17 Jan 2005)

Wow, must be nice Wes


----------



## atticus (17 Jan 2005)

The day my BMQ was having their rifle qualifing four guys and I got dragged off by a Sgt to go get our ID's. The guy taking them was grumpy as heck and I'm pretty sure that we all looked half dead in our pics. When people see mine they say it looks like I'm about to either cry or fall asleep. I guess when you go from an area of high activity to an area with a guy wearing a labcoat barely saying anything other than, "look here" you really get to feeling tired.


----------



## infamous_p (17 Jan 2005)

just a question... does this apply to the reserves? i mean, getting dog tags and an ID card on request that quickly? or do you only get one or the other in the reserves, etc.

does every unit have a computer/machine for this?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Jan 2005)

Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> The Aussie IDs are all digital, as I suppose by now, so are the CF's.
> 
> Wes



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL...................................................................

My last one was done with a polaroid camera on the parade square...I think it was back in September.


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Jan 2005)

infamous_p said:
			
		

> just a question... does this apply to the reserves? i mean, getting dog tags and an ID card on request that quickly? or do you only get one or the other in the reserves, etc.
> 
> does every unit have a computer/machine for this?



Army is Army. Part-time or full time, what is required is the proforma. ID cards here do not say Reserve or Regular, they say Army, and also your rank, like CPL, MAJ etc. NO blood type either.

Area QMS have the machines, units do not.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Tpr.Orange (17 Jan 2005)

infamous_p said:
			
		

> just a question... does this apply to the reserves? i mean, getting dog tags and an ID card on request that quickly? or do you only get one or the other in the reserves, etc.
> 
> does every unit have a computer/machine for this?



in the canadian forces... i dont think ive ever heard of it comming that quickly ... and no I think a very small percentage of the units have the equipment for this. Usually ID DISCS...(dog tags) take a couple months... ID Cards about a month unless the BOR is quick on their feet. Permanent ID is also pretty slow, you need deus and 2 years in.


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Jan 2005)

Our ID pic is taken in AUSCAM DPCUs.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jan 2005)

Just had a Temporary ID done last month...My God the Commissionaire who took the photo must have done Passport Photos in a previous life.....God it is bad...hope my real ID looks better.

GW


----------



## Navalsnpr (17 Jan 2005)

I had my ID renewed last year. You don't need to wear your DEU's but you have to take just the jacket, shirt and tie.

The pictures were taken with a digital camera and I received the new card in 3 weeks.

I was impressed as the time before that took 2 months.


----------



## Inch (17 Jan 2005)

I just had mine done back in Sept since the Permanent IDs are only good for 5 years. The temp one is a normal photo and takes a few minutes to make. The permanent one has to be in DEUs (waist up at least) and it's a digital photo, I think the Commissionaires here must know pilots pretty well because he took about 4 pictures until we got one that I was happy with.   ;D That was back in Sept, I ordered new tags at the same time and I got the tags last week, I'm still waiting on the ID card. 4 months and counting.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (17 Jan 2005)

For our temp IDs, everyone was just told to bring in a photo, either one taken at a passport photo place or a photo booth, you didn't even have to be in uniform for it. Then the folks at the OR just popped your picture through the laminator machine along with the ID card itself, and voila.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Jan 2005)

Oh, can someone explain to me why for an ID picture you must remove your rank and nametag?  Wouldn't that, like, help to _identify_ you...?


----------



## chrisf (17 Jan 2005)

Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> The Aussie IDs are all digital, as I suppose by now, so are the CF's.



No, but the DMV is... it was pretty sweet... I still look like a convict on my drivers lisence, but that's beside the point.


----------



## Burrows (17 Jan 2005)

so no one knows your name or rank silly  (they have yet to realise that it IS an ID card) But yes...I am curious now that Michael brought it up..


----------



## boothrat (17 Jan 2005)

As far as I know, you can keep your nametag but all other insignia must be removed. It's probably part security, can't tell what rank you are and what unit your from; and part practicality, if you get promoted or transfer you don't need a new card.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jan 2005)

On my last ID there was no requirement to remove rank.   The name tag and ribbons would be at the bottom of the frame, so would be next to indistinguishable on a photo that size, if they even appeared--most would be cropped off.   If there was a requirement for rank in the photos, then most ID cards would have to be redone with every promotion.   If the photos are "generic" then less time and expense would be spent on renewing ID cards before the expiry dates.   ID Cards are classified as "Member" or "OFFICER" which would also be considered 'generic'.   

GW


----------



## Inch (17 Jan 2005)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Oh, can someone explain to me why for an ID picture you must remove your rank and nametag?   Wouldn't that, like, help to _identify_ you...?



What rank are you talking about? You should be wearing a tunic for the photo so I'm not entirely sure how you had to take the rank off that. Are you talking about the collar? I didn't think you wore it on the collar with a tie, it's been a while since I wore green DEUs though.....

I didn't have to take my name tag off and I couldn't take my wings off, the picture doesn't go low enough to see your rank anyway, even for NCMs. It only comes down to about the top of the pockets.


----------



## Navalsnpr (17 Jan 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ID Cards are classified as "Member" or "OFFICER" which would also be considered 'generic'.
> GW



Actually, it is "Regular NCM" vice Member.


----------



## Horse_Soldier (17 Jan 2005)

Gentlemen, having had a new permanent ID done in November at the centre of all things, i.e. NDHQ, herewith the drill: shirt, tie, DEU tunic as is, i.e. no insignia removed.   Digital photo with the card delivered instantly.


----------



## Guest (17 Jan 2005)

Morning all,

I concur with above my last two ID's were done at NDHQ and the turnaround time was aprox 10 - 15 minutes...


----------



## Navalsnpr (17 Jan 2005)

Aren't all Permanent ID Cards fabricated at NDHQ ?


----------



## Inch (17 Jan 2005)

Yes they are, that's why it takes so long for us at the far reaches of the country.


----------



## Navalsnpr (17 Jan 2005)

Inch said:
			
		

> Yes they are, that's why it takes so long for us at the far reaches of the country.



Thought so....

Then one can determine that the return time is house in NCR, Days in Ontario and Months in the rest of the country


----------



## my72jeep (17 Jan 2005)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL...................................................................
> 
> My last one was done with a polaroid camera on the parade square...I think it was back in September.


Most base MP Det.'s are Digital but not all small MP Det's in Reserve Armouries.I had my last one done in June and the temp was done with a Polaroid and the perminant done with the digital.


----------



## Griswald DME (17 Jan 2005)

I just got new temp. ID and my reserve unit took the photo with a poloroid.  It worked fine, I was able to pick one of about four or five takes for my ID.  They certainly varied, in one I looked totally stoned, and one was so large theres no way a headshot would fit on the ID card.

BTW did you know Reservists can now wear their combats in their military ID photos?  It used to be DEU's only.  Not sure when it changed, but I prefer the DEU's anyways for my photo.


----------



## bdcasey916 (17 Jan 2005)

It's always been combats for as long as I can remember, I have been in for 4 years, and even going to Gagetown, its still combats.  The new permenant ones, CIC and officer ID's you need to wear DEU's


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Jan 2005)

Inch said:
			
		

> What rank are you talking about? You should be wearing a tunic for the photo so I'm not entirely sure how you had to take the rank off that. Are you talking about the collar? I didn't think you wore it on the collar with a tie, it's been a while since I wore green DEUs though.....
> 
> I didn't have to take my name tag off and I couldn't take my wings off, the picture doesn't go low enough to see your rank anyway, even for NCMs. It only comes down to about the top of the pockets.



We wore CADPAT, but they were temp issue cards.  You also wear collar rank pins in DEU...


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Jan 2005)

Incidentally, I wonder if some of the comments we have just made don't violate security?  Ie appropriate uniforms to wear in a photo ID?
doh


----------



## GIJANE (17 Jan 2005)

LOL i was about 7 months pregnant and not fitting into my CF's very well, lets just say i did up the first two buttons and that was it....boy can you see the humor in my face. ;D

JANE


----------



## Inch (17 Jan 2005)

bdcasey916 said:
			
		

> It's always been combats for as long as I can remember, I have been in for 4 years, and even going to Gagetown, its still combats.   The new permenant ones, CIC and officer ID's you need to wear DEU's



I'm pretty sure all reg force wear DEUs for their permanent ID's. Temp ID's it doesn't matter, I was in a flight suit when I had my picture taken.


----------



## beach_bum (17 Jan 2005)

Reg F and PRes are the same.  You wear dress of the day for your temp ID, but everyone wears DEU for the perm ID card.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Jan 2005)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> Reg F and PRes are the same.   You wear dress of the day for your temp ID, but everyone wears DEU for the perm ID card.



For my "permanent" ID which expired, I was indeed in DEU, but it was the summer tans - and shirt sleeve order to boot, no jacket, no tie.


----------



## Gilligan (17 Jan 2005)

I was supposed to get my permanent ID a few years ago, but my unit screwed up and didn't tell me it was 2 years....instead told everyone it was 5 years or something, so I didn't get it done.  Then this year the ID guy came in to do our pictures and finger printing.....but I had just recently picked up the base guitar again and had all kinds of blisters on my fingers....thus I could not get finger printed....and so no permanent ID.  Another year of the temp for me....just too bad the picture for that one was taken about 15 minutes after PT at my unit....13km ruck march makes anyone look like a sack of hammers!


----------



## BKells (17 Jan 2005)

When is one entitled to a permenant ID, as a reservist? My temporary ID just expired but I've only been in for 8 months, so am I going to be getting another temp or a permenant?


----------



## atticus (18 Jan 2005)

Okay, I understand the reserves has to wait about 2 years for the permanent ID, but do reg force guys get them right away (they do sign a contract for 3 years)? If the regs don't get them right away do they get them after their done training?


----------



## Inch (18 Jan 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> Okay, I understand the reserves has to wait about 2 years for the permanent ID, but do reg force guys get them right away (they do sign a contract for 3 years)? If the regs don't get them right away do they get them after their done training?



We had our pics taken week one of BOTC, we got our cards and tags about 3 weeks later. NCM contracts are 3 years for the first one, Officers are a little different as they can vary in length, for the most part I think they're 9 years. I know mine was.


----------



## Griswald DME (19 Feb 2005)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> Actually, it is "Regular NCM" vice Member.



My temporary reserve ID actually says "MAN" vs Member or Regular NCM.  It sounds like its not universal?  Kinda surprising to me.

DME


----------

